# Kein DVD abspielen mehr möglich. Problem mit libdvdread

## Kopernikus

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin hier gerade am Verzweifeln :/

Also ich versuche das DVD abspielen zum laufen zu bekommen...

Die Xine ausgabe:

```

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access

libdvdread: Attempting to retrieve all CSS keys

libdvdread: This can take a _long_ time, please be patient

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB at 0x0000013a

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB at 0x000002d4

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB (0x000002d4)

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB at 0x0001dec0

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB (0x0001dec0)!!

libdvdread: Elapsed time 1

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB at 0x002a25a4

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB (0x002a25a4)!!

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_03_1.VOB at 0x0031cf85

libdvdread: Elapsed time 0

libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_04_1.VOB at 0x0031e286

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_04_1.VOB (0x0031e286)!!

libdvdread: Elapsed time 1

libdvdread: Found 4 VTS's

libdvdread: Elapsed time 2

```

Alles was Xine anzeigt ist die völlig verzerrte (nichts zu erkennen) ansicht des DVD Menus...

Problem besteht auch mit verschiedenen Versionen von libdvdread.

Außerdem gibt es das problem auch mit mplayer.

Mpg files lassen sich ganz normal abspielen.

Hat jemand eine idee wo da der Haken liegt?

Gruß

Kopernikus

----------

## musv

Scheint so, als ob du eine der sogenannten Un-DVDs hast. Also so ein Ding mit besonderem Kopierschutz. 

Google lieferte als erste Einträge:

http://lists.opensuse.org/opensuse-multimedia-de/2005-02/msg00231.html

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=164601

In beiden Fällen wird empfohlen, den Hauptfilm direkt abzuspielen - also ohne Menüs. Scheinbar soll es damit wohl gehen.

PS:

das DVD abspielen

des DVD Menus

Mpg files

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4210892.html#4210892 (->Zusammengesetzte Substantive)

----------

## Kopernikus

Entschuldige mal,

aber für wie blöd werde ich gehalten?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich hab das natürlich mit mehreren DVDs probiert... geht bei allen nicht.

Und die gehen alle an meinem anderen Rechner!

Also nichts für ungut.. aber ich weiß schon so ungefähr was ich tue!

Grüße

Kopernikus

----------

## Necoro

 *Kopernikus wrote:*   

> Entschuldige mal,
> 
> aber für wie blöd werde ich gehalten?  
> 
> Ich hab das natürlich mit mehreren DVDs probiert... geht bei allen nicht.
> ...

 

*Kopernikus zur Liste derer hinzufügt, denen man nicht helfen sollte, weil sie einen dann nur zupflaumen*

----------

## blice

Wahrscheinlich haben die "anderen" Rechner Windows druff? 

Libdvdcss unterstützt keine Kopiergeschützten und scrambled DVDs. Auch bei DVD9 ist bei fast allen *xen kaum eine "freie" Abspielmöglichkeit.

----------

## Kopernikus

jaja genau... 

ich kann dazu nur sagen das das deutsche forum ja ziemlich heruntergekommen ist!

manomann...

Schade eigentlich.

----------

## Earthwings

 *Kopernikus wrote:*   

> jaja genau... 
> 
> ich kann dazu nur sagen das das deutsche forum ja ziemlich heruntergekommen ist!
> 
> manomann...
> ...

 Der einzige, der sich in diesem Thread daneben benimmt, bist Du.

----------

